# Tipps für Feederanfänger



## malpi (4. Mai 2014)

Morgen zusammen,

Zum einen, würde ich in diesem Thread gerne ein paar Einstiegshilfen für Leute sammeln die mit dem Feedern anfangen, zum anderen bin ich interessiert an Tipps.

Ich war in den letzten 6 Wochen ca 6 mal am Wasser. Jedes mal an der Lippe zwischen Waltrop und Lünen.

Das Problem, ich fange einfach keinen Fisch. Die Frage die sich mir nun stellt ist, ob ich etwas falsch mache und was ich verändern muss?

Generell mische ich ein Fertigfutter für Fließgewässer an und mische es mit Lockstoffen von "Van der Eyden". Letzte mal hatte ich Karamel drin, davor die male Vanille. Meist ca 50g auf 1kg Futter.

Hinzu kommt dann noch gequetschter Hanf, Mais und Maden. Letzte mal habe ich noch Erde mit rein gemischt um das Futter dunkler zu machen, was aber auch nix geändert hat. Andicken tue ich das Futter dann mit 500-700 ml Wasser.

Nun zum eigentlichen Angeln, ich habe 2 DAM Speedcast Feeder 360 mit einem WG von 90g.

An der Lippe bin ich meist mit Futterkörben von 60g unterwegs. Ich versuche die gleiche Stelle zu treffen, allerdings gelingt mir das nicht immer. Die Entfernung ist kein Problem, da ich die Schnur im Schnurclip einfasse. Aber auch die selbe Stelle zu treffen, ist eher schwierig für mich, da die Spitze logischerweise sehr viel Aktion aufweist.

Als Haken kommen 12er mit 90 cm Vorfachlänge zum Einsatz.

Ich werfe alle 15-30 Minuten neu aus und mache dann jedes mal den Futterkorb neu voll.

Wenn sich nach 1-2 Stunden an der Rute nix getan hat, wechsel ich die Position des Futterplatzes. Ich versuche meistens einen Platz ausserhalb der Halbströmung zu treffen. Habe aber auch schon den Platz innerhalb der Strömung gewählt.

So oder so, es hat sich meist nix getan. Und wenn dann nur kleinfische. Also Gründlinge, oder zu klein geratene Barsche.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Tipps für mich?

Grüße


----------



## fordprefect (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Also das mit dem neuen Futterplatz könnte dein Problem sein. Würde ich nicht machen, vor allem nicht so schnell.
Dann hast du nachher endlich deineFsiche am Platz aber dein Haken ist woanders.

500ml auf 500g Futter klingt in meinem Kopf nach ziemlicher Matsche und 50 g zusätzlicher Lockstoff klingt auch viel.
Ich nutze sowas gar nicht. Höchstens mal so ein Fläschchen Backaroma mit Vanille oder Rum.

Ka, ob bei deiner Montage und auch beim Platz alles richtig ist, aber es klingt so, als wärst du ein bischen zu überambitioniert mit so vielen Extra Gimmicks im Futter und den häufigen Platz wechseln.
Das wäre das erste, was ich anders machen würde.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Ich habe mal bei youtube etwas rausgesucht und dort wird beschrieben wie schön man das Futter anmischen kann! Die Marke ist SCH............EGAL!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlMRUKXHGlA
Damit kann man mal was anfangen 
Der hat glaube 1 kg Futter und 350 ml genommen, ich mache das nach Gefühl und würde erst weniger dazu geben und dann mal schauen!


----------



## malpi (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Moin moin,

50g Lockstoff wurden mir im Angelfachgeschäft empfohlen. Deswegen habe ichs so gemacht. Und letzten endes angel ich an einem Fließgewässer womit der Lockstoff ja auch schneller verfliegt?

Bei 500ml Wasser ists eigtl keine "Pampe" sondern nach wie vor sehr flockig. Ich hab den Eindruck, das das Futter ansonsten direkt aus dem Korb rausrutscht sobald er die Wasseroberfläche berührt?

Meine Montage ist eigtl ziemlich simpel.
Auf die Schnur ziehe ich ein Boomtangle auf und daran befestige ich den Korb. Nach dem Boomtangle kommt eine Plastikperle und danach ein Karabinerwirbel an dem ich den Haken befestige.

That's it...

Grüße


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*



malpi schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eindruck, das das Futter ansonsten  direkt aus dem Korb rausrutscht sobald er die Wasseroberfläche berührt?



Der gefüllte Korb sollte -gerade in Fließgewässern-  schon den Grund erreichen. Nach ca. 5 Minuten sollte sich der Korb  leergespült bzw. sich das Futter aufgelöst haben. 
Wie Du schreibst  passiert das schon an der Wasseroberfläche. Dann landet das Futter, je  nach Strömung, etliche Meter von Deinem Platz entfernt am Grund und zieht dann auch die Fische mit, bzw. weg von Deinem Platz.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

15-30 min neu auswerfen ist zuwenig-am Anfang kommt jede Minute ein Korb rein-später alle 5min.VDE Lockstoffe könnte man sogar pur fische ohne über zu dosieren -ist nur zu teuer.

wenn du Probleme hat immer die gleiche Stelle zu treffen-such dir eine genaue Markierung oder fisch ein paar Meter dichter wenn es dafür einfacher wird.

Da ich die Strömung nicht kenne kann ich dir über die Futterkonsistenz nichts sagen,im Gliesswasser ist es aber fester als ich Stillwasser -sonnst treibt eine Wolke weg


----------



## malpi (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Der gefüllte Korb sollte -gerade in Fließgewässern-  schon den Grund erreichen. Nach ca. 5 Minuten sollte sich der Korb  leergespült bzw. sich das Futter aufgelöst haben.
> Wie Du schreibst  passiert das schon an der Wasseroberfläche. Dann landet das Futter, je  nach Strömung, etliche Meter von Deinem Platz entfernt am Grund und zieht dann auch die Fische mit, bzw. weg von Deinem Platz.



Wie genau schaffe ich das denn?


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*



malpi schrieb:


> Wie genau schaffe ich das denn?



kleinwenig feuchter muss das Futter sein und schon geht es besser


----------



## malpi (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Auf der anderen Seite wurde mir aber empfohlen das Futter nicht so feucht zu macehn!? |uhoh:


----------



## Anfaenger01 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Gibst du die Wassermenge auf einmal in dein Futter oder nach und nach? Evtl hilft es auch das du das Wasser nicht auf einmal dazu gibst.

Ich hatte z.B. das Problem das mein Futter entweder viel zu trocken oder zu feucht war. Seitdem ich das Wasser nur schluckweise zum Futter gebe kann ich viel besser dosieren.

Gesendet von meinem CUBOT GT99 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fordprefect (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Naja diese 1:1 Mischung klingt für mich sehr nass.
Ich messe das auch nicht ab, sondern gebe nach Gefühl Wasser zu.
Die Maschenweite von deinem Korb kann da unter umständen nen Unterschied in der Lösegeschwindigkeit machen.


----------



## malpi (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Sorry mein Fehler! Ist 1kg Futter.... :vik:

Habs mal im eingehenden Post korrigiert.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

im Stillwasser macht man das Futter nicht so feucht,damit es beim Einwurf direkt aus den Korb kommt-im Fliessgewässer muss es klebriger sein damit es nicht als Wolke abtreibt-damit haben auch Stillwasser-Feedercracks Probleme :q


----------



## fordprefect (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Wenn das wirklich zu löslich ist, dann kannst du auch Paniermehl untermischen. Das normale aus der Küche hat meist eine sehr hohe Klebkraft.
Ansonsten nimm doch gerade am Anfang, wenn du dir sowieso noch unsicher bist, einfach das billigste Futter das es gibt. Damit fängst du auch deine Fische. Ansonsten gibts halt auch mal Tage, wo man nichts fängt.
Es gibt halt tausend Stellschrauben an denen man drehen kann. Wie man alles richtig macht, weiß vermutlich niemand.


----------



## malpi (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Das ist mir alles klar und ich suche auch kein Patentrezept oder die goldene Regel.

Nichts desto trotz kommt es mir doch etwas komisch vor das ich nun ca 6 mal am Wasser war und einfach mal so gar nix gefangen habe... Da muss ich doch irgendwas grundlegend falsch machen?

Grüße


----------



## fordprefect (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Also beim Antitangleboom kann man ja nicht so viel falsch machen.
Du könntest Vorfachlänge und Hakengröße noch variieren.
90cm sind zwar nicht unbedingt zu lang. Falls du bisse hast, die du nur nicht mitbekommst. Also Maden ausgelutscht etc. könnte das der Grund sein.
Ansonsten eventuell den Köder nochmal variieren. Nur zwei Maden am kleinen Haken, Made und Mais etc.
Aber das wichtigste ist aus meiner Sicht, dass du nicht alle Stunde nen neuen Futterplatz aufmachst. Denn dann kannst du auch gleich auf das Futter verzichten, wenn du nachher 6 Futterplätze angelegt hast.
Ansonsten vlt. noch mal die Stelle überdenken und lokale Tips holen?


----------



## Wegberger (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Hallo,

mein Tip .... experimentiere!

Nehme zwei Ruten ans Wasser und nehme deine Mischung + einen weiteren Eimer. 

1. Eimer -> so wie immer
2. Eimer -> + etwas Paniermehl

Und dann schau wie das Ergebnis am Wasser ist ?! Wenn bei deiner alten Mischung wieder "tote Hose" ist .... würde ich die Mischung mit Paniermehl ++ machen (also mehr als im 2.ten Eimer).

So kriegst du mal vor Ort ein Gefühl, welche Konsistenz welche Überlebenszeit & Erfolg am Wasser bringt.

PS.: Fangen denn andere an deiner Stelle was ?

VG


----------



## Jockel13883 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Das du nichts gefangen hast, kann auch an der Jahreszeit, bzw. am Wetter liegen. Ich habe am Wochenende auch nur sehr schlecht gefangen, in einem Gewässer, das ich seit über zehn Jahren befische und es somit ganz gut kenne. Gründe hierfür gabs gleich mehrere: Die Brassen sind noch nicht mit dem Laichen durch und fressen somit nicht. Durch Regen in Süddeutschland kam kaltes Wasser in das Gewässer (Altrhein), was immer einen negative Effekt auf die Beißfreude der Weißfische hat. Außerdem gabs ein bisschen Wetterchaos mit zunächst warmer Westwindlage, dann deutlich kälterem Nordost-Wind und schließlich Nordwest (innerhalb von drei Tagen). Somit gabs auch auch erhebliche Luftdruckschwankungen, die sich negativ auf das Beißverhalten ausgewirkt haben dürften. Mein Tipp: Im Juni wirds besser, dann sind alle Fische mit dem Laichgeschäft durch und das Wasser ist wärmer, wodurch auch die Fischaktivität steigt.


----------



## Jockel13883 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Zu deiner Futterproblematik: Schau dir mal die Futter von NB-Angelsport an. Günstig und absolut fängig. Mein Favorit ist das gelbe Brassenfutter. Lockt auch zuverlässig große Rotaugen an.
Zur Montage: Google mal nach Schlaufenmontage. Ist recht einfach herzustellen und meiner Meinung nach wesentlich sensibler als die Montage mit Feederboom.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Bei der ganzen (berechtigten) Diskussion ums Futter habt ihr das Entscheidende übersehen:

:m


malpi schrieb:


> Ich werfe alle 15-30 Minuten neu aus und mache dann jedes mal den Futterkorb neu voll.


Du wirfst viiiel zu selten!

Das beste Futter hilft nix, solange es im Eimer liegt...
Und es hilft auch nix, wenn es unterhalb Deines Angelpatzes lockt!

Die Strömung nimmt das Futter stomabwärts.
Wenn Du so selten nachfütterst, suchen die Fische das weit abgetriebene Futter unterhalb und werden gar nicht auf die Quelle aufmerksam.

Ziel ist es, eine konstante, von einem Punkt (Deinem Angelplatz) ausgehende Futterspur zu erzeugen, der die Fische folgen, biss sie an Deinem Köder angelangt sind.

Ich mach am Anfang eine Grundfütterung, indem ich 3-5 extragroße Körbe (ohne Haken) einwerfe, kurz liegen lasse und dann das Futtter mit einigen leichten Anhieben entleere.

Dann wechsle ich auf einen kleineren Korb und werfe, auch wenn nix beißt, ca. im Fünf-Minuten-Rythmus.

Der Köder soll in der Futterspur das Korbs liegen.
Deshalb wirft man, wenn sich das Futter aus dem Korb gelöst hat, schon kurz dannach wieder neu aus.

Es kann durchaus eine Stunde und länger dauern, bis die Fische am Platz sind.
Grade dann kann es wichtig sein, konstant eine Futterspur aufrecht zu erhalten.

Lebendfutter und grobe Partikel setzte ich dabei nur sehr sparsam ein.
Die kommen erst dann richtig ins Spiel, wenn die Fische am Platz sind.
Deshalb gebe ich sie nicht gleich ins Grundfutter sondern dosiere sie je nach Beißsituation, um die Fische nicht zu sättigen.


----------



## jigga1986 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

@malpi
Es liegt nicht an dir  die fische wollen einfach noch nicht. Ich war dieses jahr schon 20-30 mal feedern an verschiedenen gewasseen und bis jetzr war noch nix redenswertes. Ich wurd an deine stelle vielleicht andere platze probieren sonst nix

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Evtl. ist die Angelstrecke auch ohne Dein Zielfisch.
Oder:
Rotaugenstrecke, da nützt Dir inaktives Futter nichts und umgekehrt.
Es gibt soviele Punkte die zu beachten sind...
Wenn Du Fertigfutter für Fliessgewässer nimmst musst Du es nicht unbedingt feuchter machen. Das Futter hat einen höheren Klebeanteil als dies für Stillwasser.
Normalerweise nimmt man ein "neutrales" Grundfutter und mischt dies mit diversen anderen...Fluss/ Kanal/ etc.

An der Lippe musste nicht unbedingt mit Feederkorb angeln.
So breit ist die Lippe nicht. Futterballeneinwerfen geht auch, da sieht man dann oft ob zu feucht oder zu trocken.
Futter auch mal in einem Dir sichtbaren Bereich einwerfen um zu sehen wie es sich verhält.

Aber Grundregel ohne Fisch kein Biss gillt immer.  

Edit: Und lass die ganzen Zusätze wie Maden Mais etc. raus.
a) Noch zu kalt
b) sättigt die Fische zu schnell

Mit Hanf sehr  sparsam sein. Sättigt.

Ein paar Maden oder auch Würmer kann man dann im Laufe des Angeltages direkt in den Korb mit geben.
Aber versau Dir Dein Futter nicht von vornerein mit solchen Sachen.
Auch den zusätzlich Lockstoff..weg lassen. Fertigfutter hat im allg. ausreichend Lockwirkung


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mit Hanf sehr  sparsam sein. Sättigt.


Einspruch!
|znaika:
Hanf wirkt NICHT sättigend, sondern appetitanregend!


----------



## Schnürlwascher (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Welche Schnur, Rutenspitze und auf welche Distanz wird gefischt?


----------



## Sharpo (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Einspruch!
> |znaika:
> Hanf wirkt NICHT sättigend, sondern appetitanregend!



Danke, wieder etwas dazu gelernt.


----------



## malpi (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Nabend,

nun melde ich mich auch nochmal zu Wort. Erstmal danke für das ganze Feedback!



fordprefect schrieb:


> Ansonsten eventuell den Köder nochmal variieren. Nur zwei Maden am kleinen Haken, Made und Mais etc.
> Aber das wichtigste ist aus meiner Sicht, dass du nicht alle Stunde nen neuen Futterplatz aufmachst. Denn dann kannst du auch gleich auf das Futter verzichten, wenn du nachher 6 Futterplätze angelegt hast.
> Ansonsten vlt. noch mal die Stelle überdenken und lokale Tips holen?



An Ködern habe ich so ziemlich alles durch denke ich. Mais, Würmer, Maden mit Würze, Maden ohne Würze usw. usw.

Die Stelle an der ich die letzten zwei male war, war ein Tipp von meinem alten Herrn. Ansonsten kenne ich leider keine Leute die sonst noch so angeln. Und hier im Forum ist man ja auch nicht so gerne bereit seine Plätze zu teilen.

Ich denke ich werde mir besonders zu Herzen nehmen, das ich genauer treffen muss und vor allem nicht nach ner Stunde den Platz wechsel.

Nichts desto trotz würde ich gerne von euch wissen wie ihr mit zwei Ruten verfahrt? Macht ihr zwei Futterplätze auf oder legt ihr beide nah bei einander? Eher in die Strömung oder eher abseits?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Evtl. ist die Angelstrecke auch ohne Dein Zielfisch.
> Oder:
> Rotaugenstrecke, da nützt Dir inaktives Futter nichts und umgekehrt.
> Es gibt soviele Punkte die zu beachten sind...
> ...



Die Frage habe ich bereits in diversen anderen Threads gestellt. An welchen Merkmalen kann ich denn erkennen ob mein Zielfisch vor Ort ist oder nicht? 



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Welche Schnur, Rutenspitze und auf welche Distanz wird gefischt?



Schnur habe ich 2 verschiedene in Einsatz, einmal eine 25er Mono und einmal eine geflochtene, leider keine Ahnung mehr mit welchem Durchmesser. Wurde mir allerdings im Angelladen zum Feedern verkauft.
Rutenspitze kann ich leider auch nicht genau sagen, sie ist allerdings so fein, das ich auch Gründlinge und kleine Barsche erkennen kann, wenn sie beißen.

Meist werfe ich ca 10-15 Meter Stromabwärts. Das genaue treffen ist da allerdings ein Problem, ich weiche dann oft nach links und rechts ab. Werde es die nächsten male ein bisschen näher versuchen.

Generell das auswerfen gestaltet sich für mich eher schwierig. Wenn ihr dazu noch Tipps habt, immer her damit. Visiere immer einen Punkt am Horizont an und ziehe quasi mit der 2. Hand den Rutengriff nach unten. Aber sowohl das zeitige loslassen der Schnur als auch nicht nach rechts oder links abzuweichen, gestaltet sich ziemlich schwer.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*



malpi schrieb:


> Die Stelle an der ich die letzten zwei male war, war ein Tipp von meinem alten Herrn. Ansonsten kenne ich leider keine Leute die sonst noch so angeln. Und hier im Forum ist man ja auch nicht so gerne bereit seine Plätze zu teilen.


Grundsätzlich teilt niemand seine wirklich guten Plätze...

Du mußt lernen, einen Blick für das Gewässer zu entwickeln, dann siehst Du bald von alleine, welche Stelle nach welcher Fischart riecht und welche nach Schneider...




> Nichts desto trotz würde ich gerne von euch wissen wie ihr mit zwei Ruten verfahrt? Macht ihr zwei Futterplätze auf oder legt ihr beide nah bei einander? Eher in die Strömung oder eher abseits?


Mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig Feedern wird nix!
Fische lieber nur mit einer Rute konzentriert, dann hast Du mehr davon.

Die zweit Rute kannst Du passiv auslegen, um den einen oder anderen Bonusfisch zu erbeuten:
Du kannst sie, z.B. mit einer Selbsthakmethode etwas unterhalb in die Futterspur legen.
Oder Du legst einen toten Köderfisch am Futterplatz aus.
Oft ist ein Räuber der Grund für eine Beißflaute.





> Die Frage habe ich bereits in diversen anderen Threads gestellt. An welchen Merkmalen kann ich denn erkennen ob mein Zielfisch vor Ort ist oder nicht?



Schwierige Frage!
Kommt auf Zielfisch und Gewässerbedingungen an...

Manchmal können es springende oder rollende Fische sein, mal Fressblasen (in stehenden Gewässern).
Auch Fehlbisse sind ein gutes Zeichen...

Viel wichtiger wäre die Frage, wie man erkennt, daß der Zielfisch sicher NICHT am Platz ist!
Auf die Frage suche ich aber leider selbst noch eine Antwort....



> Meist werfe ich ca 10-15 Meter Stromabwärts. Das genaue treffen ist da allerdings ein Problem, ich weiche dann oft nach links und rechts ab. Werde es die nächsten male ein bisschen näher versuchen.
> 
> Generell das auswerfen gestaltet sich für mich eher schwierig. Wenn ihr dazu noch Tipps habt, immer her damit. Visiere immer einen Punkt am Horizont an und ziehe quasi mit der 2. Hand den Rutengriff nach unten. Aber sowohl das zeitige loslassen der Schnur als auch nicht nach rechts oder links abzuweichen, gestaltet sich ziemlich schwer.



Präzises Werfen ist beim Feedern oft der Schlüssel zum Erfolg!
Da Du noch Probleme mir dem genauen Werfen hast, ist es genau richtig gedacht, die Wurfweite zu reduzieren.#6
Mit dem anpeilen eines Punktes hast Du das wichtigste schon mal goldrichtig gemacht!#6
Die Wurfentfernung wird beim Feedern i.d.R. über das einklippen der Schnur erreicht.
(Den passenden Thread findest Du ein paar Zeilen weiter unten)

Im Moment kann es schon sein, daß die Weißfische wegen des Laichgeschäfts ein bisschen zicken (vorher war´s womöglich nocht etwas kalt), also mach Dir keine Sorgen:
Das wird wieder anders!

Und dann wirst Du sicher auch Deine Fische fangen.

Aber vergiß nicht:
Du mußt unbedingt Deinen Futterrythmus erhöhen!!!


----------



## labralehn (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Mal so am Rande gefragt:
Wäre "Method" Feedern nicht besser geeignet für Einsteiger ins Feedern?

Die Montage ist einfacher und lässt sich fast verwicklungsfrei auswerfen.

Bei mir sieht das auch in etwa so aus

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-lDfDGmH9g...gl3aJg3yY/s400/tench+method+feeder+rig+01.jpg

Relativ einfache Montage ohne viel Schnickschnack.


----------



## Jockel13883 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Naja, Method Feeder ist ja nicht gerade das, was man so klassischerweise als Feedern versteht. Normalerweise kommt ja beim Method Feeder eine Selbsthakmontage zum Einsatz. Der Reiz des klassischen Feederns ist aber gerade, dass man den Biss am Zittern der Rutenspitze erkennt, was ja gerade die Spannung ausmacht. Beim Method Feeder wartet man einfach, bis der Bissanzeiger heult und kurbelt den Brassen oder Karpfen am schweren Gerät raus. Meiner Meinung nach ziemlich langweilig. Soll aber jeder so machen, wie er möchte. Mein Ding ist es nicht, auch wenn die Methode zweifellos erfolgreich ist.


----------



## labralehn (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

hm,
ich verwende eine entsprechende Feederrute.
Ganz normal wie auch sonst mit Futterkörben.
Man kann die Method Feeder Montage entweder fest oder freilaufend machen.

Ich drücke den Wirbel nicht in die Aufnahme rein, da ich im Fluss immer mit Hänger rechnen muss. 

Ich habe dann den Vorteil, daß beim Drill, sollte sich das Blei irgendwo festsetzen und abreissen, der Fisch nicht erst das Blei loswerden muss.


----------



## malpi (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Nabend,

Method feedern hatte ich auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht. Aber um ehrlich zu sein würde ichs lieber weiter so versuchen...

Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob ich den Korb direkt in die Strömung haue oder eher in einen ruhigen Bereich?

Danke jedenfalls für die ganzen Tipps! Hoffe, andere können davon auch mal profitieren 

Grüße


----------



## Angler@Rouven (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Moin #h,

Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage allgemein zum Feederangeln.

Ich persönlich habs nochnie gemacht aber ich habe es schon bei anderen gesehen und ich finds richtig gut.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Ich möchte mir auch gerne eine Feederrute kaufen, ich kenne mich da aber leider überhaupt nicht aus #d.

Ich angeln meistens an größeren und kleinen Teichen wo ich nicht weit raus muss also etwa so 5-20m und die Wassertiefe liegt auch so bei 2-5m.

Hauptsächlich würde ich gerne auf Schleien, Mittlere Karpfen oder Brassen und auf Aale angeln.

Könnt ihr mir da eine Rute empfehlen die vielleicht son kleines allround ding is womit ich auf diese Fische angeln kann?
und wenn ja könnt ihr mir noch eine gute rolle und schnur dafür empfehlen ?


Gruß


----------



## A@lrounder (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Moin #h,
> 
> Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage allgemein zum Feederangeln.
> 
> ...




Moin,

bin seit Anfang des Jahres auch der "Feederei" verfallen. Ich angel in einem großen Teich ( bewusst Teich, denn See wäre zu groß ) der max. 2m tief ist.

Habe mir die MS RANGE ECON FEEDER in 3,30 Meter länge mit einem WG von 80gr gekauft. Kostenpunkt war 70€ bei ebay.

Kann dir das Teil wärmstens ans Herz legen. Hat ne tolle parabolische Aktion, ist leicht, liegt gut in der Hand und ein guter Brassen oder ein schönes Rotauge machen schon spaß. Etwas wirklich "kapitales" hatte ich noch nicht dran, aber ich hoffe das ändert sich bald #h

Hab hier mal nen Bild von der Rute während sie auf Arbeit wartet  man erkennt zwar nicht viel, aber vermittelt schonmal einen Eindruck


----------



## wrdaniel (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Hier mal eine Kombi mit der man sicherlich seine Fische fängt.

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...16_browning-ambition-feeder-3-60m---120g.html

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...5_browning-backfire-freilaufrolle-bf-640.html


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

@ Angler@Rouven. Die Ambition-Serie von Browning ist halt die Einsteigervariante. Damit macht der Anfänger auf jeden fall schon mal nichts verkehrt, er muss aber mit Einbußen in der Wurfweite rechnen und die Ruten sind natürlich im vergleich zu High-End Geräten doch recht schwabbelig. Aber dafür stecken sie einiges an Anfängerfehler weg, ohne das gleich die Spitze wegfliegt. Zu den Rollen kann ich nur wärmstens raten lieber zu Groß, was eigentlich nicht geht beim Feedern, als zu klein. Die Rolle sollte eine 40er,400er, 4000er Größe nicht unterschreiten. Ich hatte auch diesen Fehler gemacht, den übrigens doch recht viele Anfänger machen, und mir einige recht kleine Rollen angebaut. Der Nachteil ist das du mit kleinen Rollen dir einen Wolf kurbelst und dennoch keine Schnur auf die Spule bekommst. Solltest du dann mal in die Versuchung kommen in einem Fluss oder Kanal angeln zu wollen und das dort Steinpackungen vorhanden sind, dann kann es bei zu kleinen Rollen passieren das dir dein Futterkorb beim einholen durchsackt und du ständig in den Steinen hängenbleibst, was dann auf eine Materialschlacht hinaus läuft. Auch sind die Getriebe bei größeren Rollen oft stabiler und stecken die Beschleunigungskräfte im Augenblick des Auswurfes, sowie die Kräfte beim Anhieb auf Dauer besser weg als kleinere Rollen. Nichts ist so Ärgerlich als wenn deine Rolle nach einem Jahr den Geist aufgibt, weil alles im inneren kaputt ist. 
Ich Angele seit zwei Jahren eine Shimano Baitrunner Rolle ( Shimano Baitrunner DL 6000 RA) und bin davon sehr begeistert. Mit etwas Glück bekommt man sie schon ab 65 Euro. Im Askari ist diese Rolle ab 85 Euro aufgeführt.:m


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Na dann geb ich meinen Senf auch dazu :q

Zu den Ruten : Parabolische Aktion ist #6 aber die Rute darf deshalb nicht schwabbelig sein .
Das kostet nicht nur Wurfdistanz,es leidet die Zielgenauigkeit und man vergeigt den Fisch.
Macht dann nicht wirklich Spass.
Lieber ein paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen und etwas besseres kaufen.
Tipp : Glasfieberspitzen sind unempfindlicher gegen 
Bruch als die aus Kohlefaser ,wenn sich z.b.beim Korbbefüllen mal die Schnur um die Spitze legt und man es nicht mitbekommen hat und dann an der Kurbel dreht.:q
Rollen : Die Shimanos die @Riesenangler              beschrieben hat ,sind schon prima und kann man ansich überall einsetzen.
Nur für die Distanzfischerei gibt es andere Rollen.
.


----------



## Angler@Rouven (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Alles klar danke schonmal für die Tipps 

Was meint ihr wie viel WG sollte sie haben für sagen wir mal kleine flüsse und sonst eig nur normale teiche nicht besonders groß und 2-5m tief ?

Und welche Länge wäre dafür geeignet? ich würde so sagen 3,30-3,90?

Mono oder Geflochten zum Feedern ?


----------



## Angler@Rouven (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Angler@Rouven. Die Ambition-Serie von Browning ist halt die Einsteigervariante.



Hättest du da eine die du mir empfehlen würdest ?

gibt ja viele modelle


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Eben drum . Weil es von der Ambition Serie etliche Varianten gibt. Möchte ich mich nicht zu einem Tipp hinreißen lassen. Nachher heißt es der hat mir das Teil empfohlen. Aber ich kann ja mal so einige Hinweise geben.
Erstens, Wo willst du genauer Angeln. Und wie weit musst du raus. Hier bei mir an der Havel und am Silokanal reichen Ruten mit einer länge von 3,60 Meter bis 3,90 Meter völlig aus. Dafür sollten sie aber ein WG von mindestens 100 Gramm haben eher bis zu 150 Gramm. Im Rhein oder der Elbe oder auch der Wesermündung, sind Ruten von 4,20 bis zu 4,90 Meter Pflicht, weil du eine entsprechende Wurfweite hinlegen musst. Das kann aber auch in einigen Seen der Fall sein und du musst vielleicht dort an die 80-100 Meter deine Körbe schleudern. Das bedingt aber Natürlich auch entsprechende Wurfgewichte, welche die Rute auch wegstecken muss. So ein 120Gramm Korb mit Futter drin ist schon eine recht deftige Sache und nicht ungefährlich, wenn sich die Rute beim Wurf wegen ein eventuellen Überlastung zerlegt. 
Solltest du aber zum Beispiel in einem eher kleinen Gewässer Angeln, wo du nicht so weit raus musst und auch wenig Strömung vorhanden ist, kommst du locker mit einer kurzen Rute mit einem WG bis zu 50 Gramm aus. 
Ich kann dir aber wärmstens als Einsteiger Rute die Mitchell Universe Serie anraten. Die gibt es in den verschiedensten Varianten, also auch in einer die deinen Bedürfnissen entspricht. Dazu ist sie schon für einen recht schmalen Taler zu haben. Wie schon geschrieben die Browning ist wohl auch nicht schlecht, aber ich kann dir ehrlicher Weise nicht sehr viel dazu sagen, weil ich selber keine habe. Ich sehe diese Rutenserie aber oft am Gewässer bei gelegenheits Feederern und die sind damit durch die Bank weg zufrieden. 
Tipp: Bei Ebay schauen. Dort werden regelmäßig, eigentlich Täglich, Ruten versteigert. Ich habe für meine Feederruten nie mehr als 35 Euro bezahlt. Und da sind zwei Mosella Omega dabei und auch die erwähnte Mitchell. 
Zur Schnur kann ich dir als Einsteiger echt nur zu einer Mono raten. Diese kann sich noch etwas dehnen für den fall das du beim Wurf mal einen kleinen Fehler machst. Ich persönlich fange erst an mit Geflecht zu Feedern, bis jetzt bin ich aber noch nicht so Überzeugt davon. Ich werde aber noch weiter mit Geflochtener experimentieren. Aber auch hier kann ich dir nur sagen gib für die Schnur ruhig etwas mehr aus, aber dafür hast du was vernünftiges. Ich verwende seit Jahren die Feederschnur von Tubertini und zwar die in der Türkiesen Verpackung, nicht die Billigschnur in der Schwarzen Packung. Aber hier bei und wird auch sehr gerne die Technium von Shimano gefischt. alles in den entsprechenden Stärken versteht sich. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen. 
:m
MFG und immer stramme Leinen ,Micha.


----------



## Angler@Rouven (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Erstmal danke Micha hat mir schon gut geholfen deine Vorschläge #6



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wo willst du genauer Angeln. Und wie weit musst du raus.



Also ich angel meistens nur an kleinen Teichen die sind nicht sehr groß, da muss ich nur vll höchstens mal 20m rauswerfen und das tiefste ist ca 2-5m, Strömung gibts garnicht.

Ab und an angel ich auch mal am Mittellandkanal da muss ich aber auch nicht weit auswerfen auch höchstens 20m.

Was würdest du mir dann für ein WG raten?

Zur Schnur dann werde ich mal gucken  ich welche vorschläge welche dicke?

und als länge würde ich auch lieber 3,30 -3,90 nehmen reicht mir eigentlich völlig.


Gruß :vik:


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Theoretisch reicht jede einfache Feederrute die genügend Spitzen mitbringt -sollten auch welche aus Glasfaser sein -da man dort die Bisse besser sieht. Besser währe es die Rute vorher in die Hand zu nehmen da es in günstigen Preissektor viele dicke unhandliche Ruten gibt.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Erstmal danke Micha hat mir schon gut geholfen deine Vorschläge #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


max 20m?? ....da meine _*ich*_ man sollte  mit pose fischen ( match oder bolorute ) und nicht mit feederrute 

|wavey:


----------



## mlkzander (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

eine heavy feeder mit 180gr wg in 3,90m ist sehr universell
dann eine 15er geflochtene und einen method korb bis 80gr mit festmontage
zwischen dem sehr kurzen monovorfach und hauptschnur einen halben meter 
drennan power gum für die dehnung und schnellen fluchten und zum guten 
abschluss einen circlehook gr 8 - 10 oder 12

also so:

karabinerwirbel an die hauptschnur, dann den gummi eingeschlauft
am ende des gummis einen wirbel der in den method korb passt
und den gummi durch den korb fädeln und wirbel im korb fixieren
am anderen ende des wirbels im korb ein max 15cm langes vorfach mit 
dem circlehook

du darfst/brauchst dann nichteinmal anschlagen, die fische hängen je nach art bis zu 90% automatisch

ach ja eine freilaufrolle ist auch von vorteil, falls man mal kurz wegschaut......


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Was bitte sind für dich kleine Flüsse.
Auch die können unter Umständen schnell fließend sein und dann braucht es natürlich mehr Wfg damit du deine Montage auch zum liegen bekommst.
Was die länge der Rute angeht bevorzuge ich Ruten von 
13 ft also 3,96m aufwärts.
Je nach Einsatzgebiet auch bis 4,50m.
Kürzer geht auch  ,ist dann aber am Fließwasser eher von Nachteil.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*

Ich würde zu einer hundert Grammer raten. Wenn du im Kanal auch mal Angeln willst, dann bist du damit schon ganz gut abgesichert. Denn in der Regel bleiben gewichte von solchen Kalibern auch liegen wenn mal ein Schiff über deinen Futterplatz fährt, was zum Beispiel hier bei uns ständig passiert. Leichtere Gewichte werfen diese Ruten auch ganz gut. Du solltest  vorher eben deine Spitze der Situation entsprechend wählen.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Feederanfänger*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich würde zu einer hundert Grammer raten. Wenn du im Kanal auch mal Angeln willst, dann bist du damit schon ganz gut abgesichert. Denn in der Regel bleiben gewichte von solchen Kalibern auch liegen wenn mal ein Schiff über deinen Futterplatz fährt, was zum Beispiel hier bei uns ständig passiert. Leichtere Gewichte werfen diese Ruten auch ganz gut. Du solltest  vorher eben deine Spitze der Situation entsprechend wählen.



100 gr.Wfg halte ich auch für einen guten Allrounder.
Wobei du da nach oben immer noch Platz hast
Mehr Wfg  wie z.b 180 gr oder noch mehr brauchst du nur an großen Flüssen und diese Art des Feederns ist dann schon sehr speziell.
Aber man kann auch an einen Besenstiel ne Rolle machen.
Nur Spass ist dann was anderes.


----------

